# JD-2210 used enclosure



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thought I would share my latest purchase with you.
I use my 2210 to push and rear blade snow @ home and @ the auto body shop in town. I has been a cold job the last 3 years.
A week ago I was in IL. I heard a trading post radio show, this enclosure for a 430 was for sale. I thought I would take a chance that it might fit. It has taken some mod work but I think it will work,at least it will be better then nothing!
Im not done with the install yet, I might finish it today. Bring in the snow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking good Doc, it should keep those old bones warm!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice score......Dawg! What you riggin' for heat in there?


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is a nice setup. Do you remove the mower deck when you work in the snow?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Nice score......Dawg! What you riggin' for heat in there?


 For this season, I will use a propane canister flamless heater, like golfers use in there enclosed cart's.
Next year I will spend more time on fixing it up.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

GreenFlyer said:


> That is a nice setup. Do you remove the mower deck when you work in the snow?


 Yes , I will have the deck off, for now I wanted to see how the cab worked ,so I mowed some dead leaves this evening.
It dosn't show much, but It's taking some work to make the cab fit mt tractor. I shortened it by 6 inches from the bottom, installed a strobe work light and two front flood lights. The cowl panel is a piece of vinyl I had here. Next year I will use metal and paint it green. Thanks for posting , man! Im ready to play in some snow.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work - is the tractor liquid cooled? Then you could hook up a heater system with a blower ( like from a auto scrap yard) - add some shut off valves to take it off in the summer.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Nice work - is the tractor liquid cooled? Then you could hook up a heater system with a blower ( like from a auto scrap yard) - add some shut off valves to take it off in the summer.


 Yes it is liquid cooled, you read my mind. I have a old International out in back, it has a 12 V heater and w/s wiper. Im going to haul it off soon, but I will save some item' from it first.
I think I seen a shut off kit recently on another forum. I will call my local JD dealer and ask if its a jd supplied kit.
Thanks dangeroustoys56


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

I know I am a little late on this one but nice work Doc! I remembered you got one heck of a deal on that.:cheers:
Is it keeping you warm?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

BlindRef said:


> I know I am a little late on this one but nice work Doc! I remembered you got one heck of a deal on that.:cheers:
> Is it keeping you warm?


 Thanks Ref, Its doing a great job, I just got home from pushing snow for 8 hours. My toes get a little cold, insulated boots would fix that problem.
Here's a piece of info about my 2210. you might already know this can happen.
To start with , like a dummy, I ran out of diesel, well not me , the tractor did. After I fueled it up it would start right up, but stop running when I let off the start mode at the ignition. I called the JD store, they said most likely the fuel solenoid might be bad. If it dont work, the fuel shuts off. A test light indicates no hot wire to the solenoid, a little more testing with a test light "a bad 15 amp fuse was blowed. I assume that running out of fuel must have blowed the fuse. Just wanted to share this incase you run into a problem like that.


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

Doc thanks for sharing! I will always try to keep enough diesel in the tank just to be on safe side.:cheers:


----------

